# Como "pinta" esto para microchip ????



## fernandob (Ago 9, 2012)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-427596420-recupero-codigo-de-programa-microcontrolador-pic-protegido-_JM_

ver quien me sabe decir que pasa aca con esto ??


----------



## Dario (Ago 10, 2012)

jajaja... me estas charlando, o todavia no te diste cuenta que es un verso para hacerse de unos pics gratis??? jajaja pobre iluso el que cae en esto. yo tengo entendido que eso es imposible... saludosss


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 10, 2012)

No se puede.... y aunque se pudiera solo debe ser posible en chips fabricados en cierto periodo muy especifico... 

Incluso los fabricantes ya aplican tecnicas para protegerse de las lecturas de los codigos realizadas directamente en el silicio.. al enterrar la memoria EEPROM dentro de varias capas metalicas protectoras...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 10, 2012)

Además pide que le envien 2 microcontroladores limpios nuevitos más...

o sea que te birla 3...1 programado y 2 limpitos jajajaja


----------



## fernandob (Ago 10, 2012)

te parece que va a hacer eso solo por 2 chips ratas ???? 
te parece que NO es posible que haya gente que sepa mas de lo que vos o nosotros sabemos ??


----------



## Dario (Ago 10, 2012)

yo conozco casos como este desde 1997


----------



## Saint_ (Ago 10, 2012)

http://www.edaboard.eu/zse-puede-leer-un-pic-protegido-t392309.html

http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~sps32/mcu_lock.html


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2012)

es una estafa ,según mi opinión,
siempre alguno le van a enviar tres pic para  ''probar si le pueden leer su programa''
tengo un conejillo de indias,el cliente en cuestión siempre es desconfiado y paranoico 
le ise algunos programas, si le aviso de la pagina,estoy seguro que enviá sus tres pic ''para probar,que no le roben el programa'' 
luego les comento a ver que hace


----------



## Dano (Ago 10, 2012)

Hace tiempo escuché ese mito y conclui que era cierto, hay muchas paginas en internet sobre el tema, pero hasta ahora, siempre vi que atacan lineas bajas de PICs.
El método mas extendido es jugar con la tensión de alimentación, o modularla.

Los 18F - 24F nunca lei que pudieran ser hackeados.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 10, 2012)

Si, igual que yo trabajando en una empresa de alarmas (pongamosle nombre A), y uno de los vagos se jactaba de poder "chipear" o blanquear las alarmas de la empresa B y así poder usar esas centralitas..

Lo único que hacía era puentear un pin de la memoria a masa y listo...la blanqueaba de golpe y porrazo...

Pero no era dios por eso jajajaja


----------



## fernandob (Ago 10, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> e
> tengo un conejillo de indias,el cliente en cuestión siempre es desconfiado y paranoico
> le ise algunos programas, si le aviso de la pagina,estoy seguro que enviá sus tres pic ''para probar,que no le roben el programa''
> luego les comento a ver que hace



jee ......... siempre hay uno asi.
y termina de conejillo.... 



DJ DRACO dijo:


> Si, igual que yo trabajando en una empresa de alarmas (pongamosle nombre A), y uno de los vagos se jactaba de poder "chipear" o blanquear las alarmas de la empresa B y así poder usar esas centralitas..
> 
> Lo único que hacía era puentear un pin de la memoria a masa y listo...la blanqueaba de golpe y porrazo...
> 
> Pero no era dios por eso jajajaja


a que te referis ?? no entiendo , blanquear es borrarlas ??





Dano dijo:


> Hace tiempo escuché ese mito y conclui que era cierto, hay muchas paginas en internet sobre el tema, pero hasta ahora, siempre vi que atacan lineas bajas de PICs.
> El método mas extendido es jugar con la tensión de alimentación, o la modularla.
> 
> Los 18F - 24F nunca lei que pudieran ser hackeados.



en verdad si no me lo dice uno de ustedes , que realmente lo haya hecho , no lo creo , y menos con lo que veo en la web.
si me dicen que uno que sabe programar como el que hizo "eclipse" descubre como , bueno, eso lo creo por que el ingenio humano es infinito.
pero eso de que atacan quimicamente al chip para descubrir  el circuito y luego que le borran el pin, ..........eso me parece hablar ganzadas de grado sublime y les dire por que :
*1 --* atacar el plastico con quimicos, o con lo que sea y "parar justo ahi" , no pasarse en ninguna parte de la superficie de el circuito que sabemos es minusculo, sin dañar nada.
esa es la primer gansada.
* 2 --*  ---[/COLOR][/B] luego pretender "manipular eso " , es la segunda gansada.

y saben que ??? 
si una empresa va a tener equipos para hacer eso, que son equipos muy sofisticados, piensen que tenemos que mirar y manipular chee !!!!! 
pues bien, para tener que armarse de ese equipo, pues que me armo de 2 ingenieros asalariados y los pongo a programar y en 30 dias tengo el programa que se me ocurra .

pero eso no termina ahi :
vamos a que me copio los porogramas, y toda la tecnologia para ello y que obtengo ?? 
una putada de 1 y 0  que con suerte podre con algun soft pasar mas o menso a codigo ASM .
pues bien, les pregunto a los capos de esto :

si les tiro un rollo de papel higienico (de largo ) de codigo ASM ........ ¿ entienden un pomo ?? 
sin los comentarios, sin la organizacion ?? 

y de nuevo, vamos sobre lo mismo :
si me voy a hacer esa infraestructura , para copiar no se que .
pues me pongo a 2 ingenieros , dedicacion fuulll  y te saco como chorizo un diseño tras otro sin robar nada a nadie.

a mi la unica que me cierra es que si haya , y lo haya sacado algun "maestro" de esos que programan chips, que hacen el progrtamador y les gusta conocer hasta lo mas intimo de estos chips.
y bueno...........cuando uno lo saca la ansiedad de decir 
"miren lo que hice" 
hace que el dato salga de la intimidad de su creador.
y de ahi  >>>>> al puterio.

eso si lo creo.
pero lo otro ............


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2012)

de echo en mi trabajo paso esto,trajeron una cerradura china,,el codigo protegido,
me dijeron que lo clone y no quise,entonces contrataron a uno que les armo una placa con muchoss ic y resistencias ,capacitores ,,ademas la cerradura solo guardaba asta 4 dígitos,
al ver semejante placa me di cuenta que soy yo el que las iba a poner los componentes,soldar,probar etc,etc ,mucho trabajo y como soy medio bago ,decidi hacer una placa mas chica con minimos componentes ,,,,
en una semana y me apure antes que compren los componentes para la placa de ellos,termine mi cerradura,
teclado + un pic 3 resistencias y un capacitor ,3 transistores un buzer ,ademas guarda códigos de asta 8 digitos.
resultado una placa pequeña y muy facil de armar,,
para el programa solo me fije que es lo que hacia la otra y listo,
no se que tanto lio para copiar/leer un pic ,lo mismo me paso con unos decos de tv ,si al final se puede hacer otro programa y listo


----------



## fernandob (Ago 10, 2012)

satamente , y como dije:
pasas a tener una empresa de creativos, de gente capaz de diseñar lo que quiera.
y no  copia - no -sabe-que .

la unica que veo es que uno que sabe mucho pero de el tema interno de los micros se puso a buscar como decir 
"yo puedo" .
lo cual muestra algo que hace rato note .........a que no saben que es ????


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 10, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> lo cual muestra algo que hace rato note .........a que no saben que es ????


Que tendrías que haber sido ginecólogo?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> *satamente , y como dije:
> pasas a tener una empresa de creativos, de gente capaz de diseñar lo que quiera.
> y no  copia - no -sabe-que .*
> 
> ...



que no hay nadie del foro que diga si yo pude leer un código protegido y este es el metodo

____________________________________________________________
mas bien fue no por creativo,sino para que luego no me tengan metiendo componentes en un plaqueton enorme


----------



## wiraider (Sep 13, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-427596420-recupero-codigo-de-programa-microcontrolador-pic-protegido-_JM_
> 
> ver quien me sabe decir que pasa aca con esto ??




Yo me preguntaría que pasaría si se hace público ya sea con videos en youtube, en la web, etc., de las tecnicas para leer Pics con código protegido. Que haría Microchip al respecto? su imagen (aunque se trate de los Pics más populares) no quedaría bien parada. Tendría que retirarlos del mercado para ponerlos como obsoletos o con fallas y estaríamos hablando de miles de dólares.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 13, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Que tendrías que haber sido ginecólogo?



hombre sabio el señor ezevalla



el-rey-julien dijo:


> que no hay nadie del foro que diga si yo pude leer un código protegido y este es el metodo
> 
> ____________________________________________________________
> mas bien fue no por creativo,sino para que luego no me tengan metiendo componentes en un plaqueton enorme



no ...........que es un SALAME, y que quien se enfrasca en saber mucho pero mucho de algo cientifico luego es un inutil en cuanto a capacidad para hacer plata con eso .
se aisla, se sumerge en el tema cientifico y pierde de vista la realidad humana.



wiraider dijo:


> Yo me preguntaría que pasaría si se hace público ya sea con videos en youtube, en la web, etc., de las tecnicas para leer Pics con código protegido. Que haría Microchip al respecto? su imagen (aunque se trate de los Pics más populares) no quedaría bien parada. Tendría que retirarlos del mercado para ponerlos como obsoletos o con fallas y estaríamos hablando de miles de dólares.


pichon de mamut..........millones !!! 
de que miles hablas ???? 



y muy posiblemente la tecnica que se use para debloquear lso pics (si esta fuse viable) seria tambien util para los demas.


----------



## wiraider (Sep 13, 2012)

dudo mucho de "millones" Microchip no ve la hora de sacarse de encima muchos pic clásicos de varios años, por eso las recomendaciones que hace de dejar de usar tal o cual y reemplazarlo por otro de los más recientes.  
Yo me refería que pasaría con la "imagen de empresa" aunque sean clásicos tipo un 16F874A repercute sobre toda la empresa en cuanto a fiavilidad. Si se puede leer un 16F874 un 16F886 sera seguro?. Cuestión de confianza me refiero. En eso sí podría perder millones.


----------

